# Sub Needed West side Indianapolis



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking for a sub(s) for a large 20+ property on the west side of Indianapolis. Perfect for 1-2 Backhoe(s) and a couple trucks. High priority property. Call, email, text for rates and more info. [email protected] (317) 697-6721 Thanks. Joe


----------



## BREEZENJMC (Feb 21, 2010)

WildRidge said:


> Looking for a sub(s) for a large 20+ property on the west side of Indianapolis. Perfect for 1-2 Backhoe(s) and a couple trucks. High priority property. Call, email, text for rates and more info. [email protected] (317) 697-6721 Thanks. Joe


Hey joe 
I would be interested in discussing this i have plenty if trucks avail and a skid steer. 317 731 3812 doug bell


----------

